
Pearl Harbor advance-knowledge conspiracy theory - jhallenworld
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pearl_Harbor_advance-knowledge_conspiracy_theory
======
jhallenworld
Interesting because USA had broken "Purple" the Japanse diplomatic cipher
machine. I had not realized that there where 10 inquiries about this.

Also there is precedent in the form of the Zimmerman telegram- which British
Intelligence got by tapping cross-Atlantic cables and by breaking the cipher
used:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zimmermann_Telegram](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zimmermann_Telegram)

